# Three Beers



## bbqbrett (Mar 15, 2013)

A man walks into a bar and orders three beers.  The bartender pours the beers and the man drinks them down one after the other, pays his tab and leaves.

The man comes into the bar the next night and does the same thing.  This happens day after day, week after week year after year for nearly a decade.

One night the man comes in and only orders two beers.  The bartender is puzzled but gets him his two beers.  The man drinks them down, pays his tab and leaves.  This happens for the next few nights.

One night the bartender is just too curious and asks him, "What gives, you have been coming in here for years, drinking three beers everynight and you suddenly go to just two?"

The man looks at him and says, "Here is the story.  Before my granddaddy died he told me that he would like for me to drink a beer in his memory every night.  A few years later, my uncle died and on his deathbed he asked the same thing of me.  So I always drank one for my grandad, one for my uncle and one for me."

The bartender is puzzled still and says, "But why have you switched to just drinking two beers?"

The man looks at him and replies, "Well, I still have one for gramps, and one for my uncle.  However, I quit drinking."


----------



## allen (Mar 21, 2013)

That was a good one, never heard that one.


----------

